# Pumpcart box changed?



## curlygirl (Feb 2, 2017)

The pumpcart boxes that I have had have always come with a seal on the box so that the box can not be opened without breaking the seal. The last ones that have come from the chemist do not have the seal and the wording on the front has changed from 'for use with Accuchek Insight insulin pump only' to 'only for use in pumps designed for Novorapid Pumpcart'

Has anyone else had any recently and do they still have the security seal on?

I would think they are fine as they came from the pharmacy, but just a bit odd they have stopped sealing them so thought I would see if anyone else has noticed.
Thanks. Curlygirl


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 2, 2017)

I wonder if they have been repackaged like they do with test strips?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 2, 2017)

Medtronic have recently redesigned their boxes, but the little paper seal is still on the front.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 2, 2017)

No my last lot hadn't changed and I still have one cart and a full box left, so not ordering them again very soon - so we'll have to see.  Is the writing still properly orange and is the proper info leaflet still inside the box?  Mind you the 'sealing' strips are the devil, I always cut them rather than destroy the ruddy box.

Sounds like perhaps, just perhaps - they can now be used with some other make of pump too, to me?


----------



## curlygirl (Feb 4, 2017)

They look genuine and are the colours they have always been, but it does seem a strange choice not to put a seal on them.

I thought it sounded like there must be a new pump that will take them otherwise it would just list the Insight as it has done.

Thanks for your time replying.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2017)

You could ring the helpline and ask if having no deal is 'right' - and let us know, if you do, please!  Stupidly - I didn't think of that before the weekend, sorry!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 5, 2017)

curlygirl said:


> They look genuine and are the colours they have always been, but it does seem a strange choice not to put a seal on them.
> 
> I thought it sounded like there must be a new pump that will take them otherwise it would just list the Insight as it has done.
> 
> Thanks for your time replying.


You are right to be wary Curlygirl, its prob nothing but check with someone


----------



## curlygirl (Feb 6, 2017)

trophywench said:


> You could ring the helpline and ask if having no deal is 'right' - and let us know, if you do, please!  Stupidly - I didn't think of that before the weekend, sorry!


Thanks Trophywench, I have rung them, but not overly helpful really. I asked whether they had recently changed the box and stopped using a seal on the insulin. The lady I spoke to said she did not know and the department that might, only might know though, is not one that can be contacted directly, so I am waiting for them to call me back. She did not give an indication of when this might be though.

They took lots of details about me eg name address etc, and then said that I should send the boxes of insulin back to them. Having explained that I will actually need them soon and also that I really do not want to have the bother of sending them to them if they are ok and saying again that I really just need a very simple question answering - have you stopped sealing the boxes etc, she did agree to pass on the question to the appropriate department. I will see if they can answer the question when I hear back from them.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

curlygirl said:


> Thanks Trophywench, I have rung them, but not overly helpful really. I asked whether they had recently changed the box and stopped using a seal on the insulin. The lady I spoke to said she did not know and the department that might, only might know though, is not one that can be contacted directly, so I am waiting for them to call me back. She did not give an indication of when this might be though.
> 
> They took lots of details about me eg name address etc, and then said that I should send the boxes of insulin back to them. Having explained that I will actually need them soon and also that I really do not want to have the bother of sending them to them if they are ok and saying again that I really just need a very simple question answering - have you stopped sealing the boxes etc, she did agree to pass on the question to the appropriate department. I will see if they can answer the question when I hear back from them.


I have not had problems with Insulin but when I had trouble with a bitch of test strips, the company involved sent me replacement along with prepaid packaging to return the dodgy batch.


----------



## curlygirl (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for your reply grovesy. I am going to assume you meant batch of test strips!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2017)

grovesy said:


> a *bitch* of test strips


New collective noun?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

curlygirl said:


> Thanks for your reply grovesy. I am going to assume you meant batch of test strips!


Yes blooming predictive text.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2017)

No - they were a bitch cos they wouldn't work!!  Batches are normally relatively harmless depending how many carbs are in em ......

Thanks @curly  or 'How to turn a very simple question into a major problem'  - a new serial story written by Roche Pharma.

We await the next exciting episode with OUT eager anticipation ......


----------



## curlygirl (Feb 6, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Yes blooming predictive text.



It is sad really that predictive text assumes that, in this day and age, the word you are most likely trying to type is that one rather than batch!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2017)

Anybody else absolutely sick of this forum software changing 'Bolusing' to 'Blousing' and telling them the word 'insulins' doesn't exist?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 12, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Anybody else absolutely sick of this forum software changing 'Bolusing' to 'Blousing' and telling them the word 'insulins' doesn't exist?


Must be something in your browser/operating system TW. Mine is fine with bolusing and insulins 

Any msitakes in my posts are down to my own fat fingers!


----------



## pottersusan (Feb 12, 2017)

None of my boxes have the seal - I hadn't noticed! I suspect they are probably saving money, given the syringes are packed individually anyway.

How often does the average person use the word 'blousing' ?!


----------



## Robin (Feb 12, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> How often does the average person use the word 'blousing' ?!


I just love the way we all have trouble counting our crabs!


----------



## curlygirl (Feb 13, 2017)

So I have an answer from Novo Nordisk now. The lady I spoke to rang back and said that they could confirm that they had made some changes to the wording on the box, but that she could not say exactly what the changes were without seeing the box so could I send a photo. I said that all I really wanted to know was if they had stopped putting a seal on the box, as that is what had concerned me in the first place. The answer was the same, this is something that they could only confirm if I sent a photo!! Not sure why really as it is a fairly straight forward question, but I sent a photo as requested.
The reply was that the wording on my box matches the changes they have made and that they have never put a seal on the box anyway. I did explain that all of the boxes of pumpcarts that I had used previously had been sealed with a Novo Nordisk seal and was told that the seal must have been put there by an importer!
To be honest by that point I was losing the will to continue with the conversation, so I double checked that the boxes I have are the genuine article, with or without seals, and then thanked the lady for her time and ended the call. It was all a bit exhausting, but I found out roughly what I set out to, and at least I know it is ok to use them now.


----------

